# Anyone working in the oil sands??



## RCIRL (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all, since I have joined the forum some very kind people have been giving me great advice and information. From this advice I have narrowed my search for employment to work in the oil sands in Canada. I am a plumber pipe fitter and the oil sands is a place I would like to be right now. 

So far I have received an offer from a UK based agency, In the offer its stated they would like to arrange employment (if I have big pipe experience) and that work would not be until later in the year when price of oil increases. 

I am pleased with the offer although there is too many uncertainty's within. I am going to go ahead and apply but in the mean time I will still continue to seek more secure alternatives. 

Has anyone been working in the oil fields recently? Also have you been employed through an agency? Any information on the oil fields and recruitment ageancys would also be greatly received!

Many thanks. RC.


----------

